# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Γινόμαστε ασθενείς "κατά φαντασία"

## RockElCasbah

Δανείζομαι τον τίτλο από αυτόν του άρθρου που θα παραθέσω. Θα το παραθέσω ως έχει, είναι μεγάλο, λολ!... το βάζω σε αυτή την ενότητα, γιατί όλο αυτό που περιγράφεται εμένα μου κάνει σε μια γενικότερη "εξάρτηση". Άλλωστε πιστεύω πως οι περισσότερες ασθένειες είναι επινοήσιμες για ευνόητους λόγους. Όποιος νομίζει πως θέλει να πει κάτι κι έχει τη διάθεση, ας σχολιάσει...:)...


"Γιατροί και πανεπιστημιακοί προσπαθούν να αναστρέψουν το ρεύμα της «ιατροποίησης» της καθημερινής ζωής. Την Κυριακή 29 Σεπτεμβρίου δημοσιεύτηκε στην «Καθημερινή» ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, μεταφρασμένο από ειδική έκδοση του Βρετανικού Ιατρικού Περιοδικού, (British Medical Journal) της Βρετανικής Ιατρικής Ένωσης, στο οποίο γιατροί και πανεπιστημιακοί προσπάθησαν να αναστρέψουν το ρεύμα της «ιατροποίησης» της καθημερινής ζωής, που φοβούνται ότι έχει προχωρήσει πολύ και βλάπτει την κοινωνία, εμποδίζοντας μας να αποδεχθούμε ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι, ενώ οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες είναι αποφασισμένες να μεταβάλουν το κάθε τι σε «ασθένεια», η οποία πρέπει να υποστεί θεραπευτική αγωγή. Με αποτέλεσμα άτομα, τα οποία στο παρελθόν αντιμετώπιζαν μόνα τους τα συνήθη προβλήματα τώρα να ζητούν τη βοήθεια φαρμάκων. Από αυτό το άρθρο του British Meaical Journal αναδημοσιεύουμε, με δική μας αξιολόγηση, όσα στοιχεία πιστεύουμε ότι ενδιαφέρουν τους αναγνώστες της «Ομοιοπαθητικής Ιατρικής»

Παιδιά τα οποία συνήθιζαν να τα ονομάζουν καπετάν - φασαρίες τώρα λέγεται ότι υποφέρουν από έλλειψη ικανότητας συγκέντρωσης και ανώμαλης υπερκινητικότητας. ’νδρες οι οποίοι παρουσιάζουν ελαττωματική στύση λέγεται τώρα ότι υποφέρουν από «δυσλειτουργία στύσης», η οποία αντιμετωπίζεται με ένα μικρό μπλε χάπι. Μεσήλικες άνδρες, οι οποίοι συνήθιζαν να είναι γκρινιάρηδες τώρα λέγεται ότι υποφέρουν από «εμμηνόπαυση» και ότι έχουν ανάγκη από ορμονική θεραπεία.

Αλλά πρόσφατα οι γιατροί και πανεπιστημιακοί αντεπιτέθηκαν, προσπαθώντας να αναστρέψουν το ρεύμα της «ιατροποίησης» της καθημερινής ζωής. Σε μια ειδική έκδοση του Βρετανικού Ιατρικού Περιοδικού, (British Medical Journal) της Βρετανικής Ιατρικής Ένωσης δηλώνεται ότι οι γιατροί έχουν αγανακτήσει με τις φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες, οι οποίες είναι αποφασισμένες να μεταβάλουν το κάθε τι σε «ασθένεια», η οποία πρέπει να υποστεί θεραπευτική αγωγή και με τις ομάδες ακτιβιστών που μεγαλοποιούν τα προβλήματα τους στα ΜΜΕ.

Φοβούνται ότι η ιατροποίηση έχει προχωρήσει πολύ και βλάπτει την κοινωνία, εμποδίζοντας μας να αποδεχθούμε ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι. Μας ενθαρρύνει να βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας σαν θύματα που αναζητούν θεραπεία και τα οποία υποφέρουν αιωνίως από διάφορες παθήσεις.

Το 1976 ο συγγραφέας Ιβαν Ιλιτς προειδοποίησε σε ένα βιβλίο του «Όρια της Ιατρικής» ότι «η ιατρική καθεστημένη τάξη» έχει εξελιχθεί σε κύρια απειλή για την υγεία. Τότε αυτό απορρίφθηκε, αλλά ύστερα από ένα τέταρτο αιώνος, ακόμα και η ιατρική καθεστηκυία τάξη είναι έτοιμη να αποδεχθεί ότι ίσως έχει δίκιο.

Στο κύριο του σχόλιο το περιοδικό BMJ επιχειρηματολόγησε ότι υπάρχει υπερβολικά πολλή ιατρική και ότι οι γιατροί πρέπει να ενθαρρύνουν τα διάφορα άτομα να φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους. «Το κόστος της προσπάθειας για την κατανίκηση του θανάτου, του πόνου και των ασθενειών δεν έχει όριο και, πέραν κάποιου σημείου, κάθε λεπτό που ξοδεύεται ίσως χειροτερεύσει το πρόβλημα, και ίσως να διαβρώσει ακόμα περισσότερο την ανθρώπινη ικανότητα αντιμετώπισης της πραγματικότητας.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Ο αλκοολισμός

Όταν ο Μ. έχασε το σπίτι του, τη δουλειά του, τους περισσότερους από τους φίλους του, τη σύζυγο του και την επαφή με τα παιδιά του, ανακάλυψε ότι ήταν ασθενής. «Τα πράγματα χειροτέρευαν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Έπινα ουίσκι από τη στιγμή που άνοιγα τα μάτια μου το πρωί, μέχρι δύο μπουκάλες την ημέρα. Έκρυβα την επιθυμία μου να πίνω μέχρι που χειροτέρευσα τόσο πολύ που δεν με ενδιέφερε πια. Δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω το ποτό, μέχρι που έχασα όλα εκείνα για τα οποία είχα προηγουμένως ζήσει και τα οποία είχα αγαπήσει», είπε ο Μ., μέλος της οργάνωσης «Ανώνυμοι Αλκοολικοί».

Η οργάνωση επιμένει ότι ο αλκοολισμός δεν είναι απλώς εθισμός ή προβληματική συμπεριφορά, αλλά μια προχωρημένη ασθένεια. Υποστηρίζει ότι: «Ο αλκοολισμός είναι ασθένεια, όπως όλες οι άλλες, είναι φυσική κατάσταση και τα άτομα τα οποία υποφέρουν απ' αυτήν, έχουν ανάγκη να δεχθούν θεραπευτική αγωγή και να βοηθηθούν, όχι να γίνουν θύματα».

Η «γρίπη των γιάπηδων»

Στα γραφεία της ακτιβιστικής ομάδας «Δράση για τηνΜ.Ε.» ο Μπράιαν Ντάου επιμένει ότι αυτό που συνήθιζαν να απορρίπτουν σαν «γρίπη των γιάπηδων» αργότερα «σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης» είναι επίσης ασθένεια ονομαζόμενη «μυαλγική εγκεφαλομυελίτιδα» (Μ.Ε.) αν και δεν υπάρχουν επαρκή στοιχεία παρότι το όνομα της υποδηλώνει μόλυνση του μυελού.

Οι κυριότερες «μη ασθένειες»

Το Βρετανικό Ιατρικό Περιοδικό (BMJ) έκανε σφυγμομέτρηση μεταξύ των Βρετανών γιατρών για να αποφασίσει για τις κυριότερες «μη ασθένειες», οι οποίες ορίζονται σαν παθολογικές καταστάσεις, αλλά οι οποίες σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις των γιατρών δεν πρέπει να είναι. Την πρώτη θέση κατέλαβε η «γήρανση» ακολουθούμενη από την εργασία, την ανία και τις σακούλες κάτω από τα μάτια. Αλλά ο κατάλογος συνεχίστηκε με τη φαλάκρα, τις φακίδες, την ασχήμια, το τζετ λανγκ, διάκενα δοντιών, κάπνισμα, δύσπνοια, δάγκωμα των νυχιών, δύσοσμο στόμα, αλλεργίες, ντροπαλότητα, αϋπνία και τον διαβήτη.

Ο Ντάου είπε: «Είναι ασθένεια. Το να ονομάζεται σύνδρομο χρόνιας κόπωσης είναι σαν να ονομάζεται η νόσος του Αλτσχαιμερ, σύνδρομο λησμονιάς - δεν είναι δίκαιο για την κατάσταση αυτή».

Πολλές πιέσεις

Υπάρχουν συνεχείς πιέσεις από γιατρούς, από ασθενείς και από φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες να χαρακτηριστεί και να καταταχθεί κάθε κατάσταση ως ασθένεια. Ο Ρίτσαρντ Σμιθ, διευθυντής σύνταξης του BMJ έγραψε: «Γιατροί, ιδιαιτέρως μερικοί ορισμένων ειδικοτήτων, ίσως θα καλωσόριζαν την αναβάθμιση μιας κατάστασης ως προς κύρος, σημασία και εισόδημα, η οποία επιτυγχάνεται, όταν κάποιος νέος τομέας ορίζεται ως ιατρικός. Οι πολυεθνικές φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες έχουν συμφέρον να ιατροποιούνται προβλήματα της καθημερινής ζωής. Παρομοίως και εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν συσκευές μαστογραφίας. Πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι γοητεύονται από "ιατρικά παρασκευάσματα", όταν η καπηλεία του τρόμου για την πιο πρόσφατη θανατηφόρο νόσο, ακολουθείται από ειδήσεις για το πιο πρόσφατο θαυματουργό φάρμακο».

Ο Μπράιαν Ντάου από τη «Δράση για τη μυαλγική εγκεφαλομυελίτιδα.» λέει ότι το να γίνει αποδεκτή σαν ιατρική (παθολογική) κατάσταση έχει σαφή πλεονεκτήματα: «Εάν δεν της δοθεί κύρος με το να ονομασθεί αυτή νόσος τότε είναι σχεδόν σαν να λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει». Ο κόσμος ενδιαφέρεται κατά πόσον αυτή είναι αναγνωρισμένη ως σοβαρή και κατά πόσον οι γιατροί την παίρνουν στα σοβαρά.

Ακόμα και άτομα με καταστάσεις που σαφώς υπάρχουν, όπως ο αλκοολισμός, μπορούν να ωφεληθούν από τον χαρακτηρισμό τους ως ασθένειες. Ο Ερικ Απλμπάι, διευθυντής μιας άλλης οργάνωσης για τον αλκοολισμό δεν τον θεωρεί ως νόσο. «Με τον χαρακτηρισμό του ως νόσου, ο αλκοολισμός απαλλάσσεται από τον τυχόν συσχετισμό του με την ηθική. Εαν ο αλκοολισμός είναι ασθένεια, τότε ο αλκοολισμός απαλλάσσεται της κατηγορίας».

Ωστόσο οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες έχουν συμφέρον από τον τρόμο που δημιουργείται όταν κάθε σύμπτωμα ονομάζεται νόσος, διότι οι εταιρείες κερδίζουν από την τροφοδότηση του κοινού με θεραπείες. Καταστάσεις χαρακτηρίζονται καθ' υπερβολήν σαν ασθένειες, ήπιες καταστάσεις σαν καταστροφικές, σπάνιες καταστάσεις σαν συνήθεις.

Οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες τροφοδοτούν εφημερίδες με ιστορίες που σχεδιάζονται για να προκαλούν φόβο σχετικώς με κάποια κατάσταση και έπειτα συμβουλευτικές επιτροπές χρηματοδοτούμενες από τις εταιρείες τροφοδοτούν «ανεξάρτητους ειδικούς» για τις ιστορίες, ενώ ομάδες καταναλωτών τροφοδοτούν «θύματα». Οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες έχουν επιχειρήματα ότι αυτό το σύστημα προσκομίζει οφέλη. Τα φάρμακα τους είναι δημοφιλή, διότι βελτιώνουν τους τρόπους ζωής.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Αποφυγή αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος

Ο Δρ Ιονά Χίιθ, επικεφαλής δεοντολογίας του Βασιλικού Κολεγίου Γενικών Παθολόγων προειδοποιεί ότι υπάρχουν επίσης σαφείς περιπτώσεις υποτίμησης ή αγνόησης των καλοηθών χαρακτηριστικών των προβλημάτων και των δυνατοτήτων αντιμετώπισης τους με εναλλακτικές απλούστερες μεθόδους. Η μη ενδεδειγμένη ιατροποίηση δημιουργεί κινδύνους για κακής ποιότητος αποφάσεις, για θεραπεία και για σπατάλες, όταν οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι δεν ξοδεύονται για την πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία των πιο σοβαρών νόσων, αλλά τροφοδοτούν σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ψυχαναγκαστικες συμπεριφορές σχετικά με την υγεία των ατόμων.

Για παράδειγμα, όταν κυκλοφόρησε το Βιάγκρα (Viagra) οι πωλήσεις του αυξήθηκαν πολύ, πιθανώς διότι οι άνδρες βρήκαν ότι βοηθά. Ωστόσο η Κει Γουέλιγκς, διευθύντρια του Κέντρου Έρευνας Σεξουαλικής Υγείας στο Λονδίνο, προειδοποίησε ότι η εξάρτηση από τέτοιου είδους θεραπείες σημαίνει ότι τα άτομα παραλείπουν να προβληματιστούν για θέματα ανθρώπινων σχέσεων: "Όταν πιστεύουν ότι ένα μικρό μπλε χάπι μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα τότε θα μείνουν άλυτα τα υποκρυπτόμενα θεμελιώδη προβλήματα. Οι γιατροί δεν επιθυμούν να συνωστίζονται στα ιατρεία τους ασθενείς που αναζητούν ιατρικές λύσεις σε προβλήματα σχέσεων τους».

Στο φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο ο lllich επιχειρηματολόγησε στο βιβλίο του ότι ο θάνατος, ο πόνος και οι ασθένειες είναι συνδεδεμένα με την ανθρώπινη φύση και ότι οι άνθρωποι με την ανάπτυξη του πολιτισμού τους, βρήκαν τρόπους να αντεπεξέρχονται στα δεινά που αυτά προκαλούν. Η σύγχρονη ιατρική κατέστρεψε αυτούς τους τρόπους.

’ραγε με όλες αυτές τις νέες θεραπευτικές μεθόδους αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα; Προφανώς όχι. Μελέτες του Αμαρτία Σεν, οικονομολόγου βραβευμένου με βραβείο Νόμπελ δείχνουν ότι όσο περισσότερο μια κοινωνία εξαρτάται από ιατρική περίθαλψη, τόσο πιθανότερο είναι τα μέλη της κοινωνίας αυτής να θεωρούν εαυτά ασθενή. Σε ένα κόσμο στον οποίο η αντίληψη εκπροσωπεί την πραγματικότητα, ίσως θα είμαστε καλύτερα με λιγότερη ιατρική παρά με περισσότερη".

(Από το περιοδικό Ομοιοπαθητική Ιατρική, τεύχος 28).

www.homeopathy.gr

----------


## RockElCasbah

Θα πω τη γνωστή μου σε κάποιους άποψη για τον αλκοολισμό. Δε τον θεωρώ αρρώστια, απ' τη στιγμή που πολλοί άνθρωποι δε χρειάστηκε να πάρουν ουδέποτε φάρμακα. Έτσι απλά.

"Ακόμα και άτομα με καταστάσεις που σαφώς υπάρχουν, όπως ο αλκοολισμός, μπορούν να ωφεληθούν από τον χαρακτηρισμό τους ως ασθένειες. Ο Ερικ Απλμπάι, διευθυντής μιας άλλης οργάνωσης για τον αλκοολισμό δεν τον θεωρεί ως νόσο. «Με τον χαρακτηρισμό του ως νόσου, ο αλκοολισμός απαλλάσσεται από τον τυχόν συσχετισμό του με την ηθική. Εαν ο αλκοολισμός είναι ασθένεια, τότε ο αλκοολισμός απαλλάσσεται της κατηγορίας".

Συμφωνώ με τον δόκτωρα... κι αν "ο αλκοολισμός είναι ασθένεια, ο καρκίνος είναι επιλογή", λέω εγώ η πρώην εξαρτημένη...:)... καλή μέρα να έχομε!...

----------


## deleted-member30-03



----------


## Remedy

συμφωνω με την βαση του σκεπττικου του αρθρου, αλλα περα απο αυτο, το αρθρο υπερβαλλει, τσουβαλιαζοντας τα παντα...
για παραδειγμα, βλεπω στην λιστα με τις φανταστικες αρρωστιες τον διαβητη... ο διαβητης θα ηταν αιτια θανατου σε νεαρη ηλικια αν δεν υπηρχε η βοηθεια της ιατρικης. λεει επισης για την ιατρικοποιηση της ελλειπους στυσης. η ελλειπης στυση μπορει να ειναι πολυ φυσιολογικη για εναν παππου, εναν νεο ομως του καταστρεφει την ερωτικη και κοινωνικη ζωη. και δεν μιλαω για την περιπτωση της ψυχογενους δυσλειτουργιας, αλλα για οργανικη δυσλειτουργια. αλλωστε για τετοια χρηση ειναι το βιαγκρα.
αν γινεται καταχρηση αυτου η οποιουδηποτε αλλου φαρμακου, δεν φταιει ο ερευνητης..

οι φαρμακευτικες και "το συστημα", εκμεταλλευονται την προοδο της ιατρικης, και τραβαει ο καθενας για δικους του λογους τις ερευνες και τις ξεχειλωνουν....
οχι απλα τις τραβανε, πολλες φορες τις δρομολογουν για να βγαλουν το αποτελεσμα που θελουν.
ενα κραυγαλεο παραδειγμα, η ιατρικοποιηση του γηρατος, που αναφερει και το αρθρο.
το γηρας ως γνωστον, ειναι μια φυσιολογικη διαδικασια φθορας, μεχρι το τελος... η προωθηση των πλαστικων επεμβασεων για να μη φαινεται, του βιαγκρα ωστε να συντηρειται το σεξ μεχρι τελους και αλλων τετοιων πρακτικων, περα απο την υποκριτικα καλη διαθεση βοηθειας των υπερηλικων, κρυβει την συντονισμενη επιχειρηση να ενταχθουν οι υπερηλικες στο εργατικο δυναμικο μεχρι θανατου και να φυγουν απο τα ασφαλιστικα ταμεια... νομιζετε οτι η συνεχης παραταση του χρονου συνταξιοδοτησης ειναι ασχετη με το φαινομενο αυτο?

πολλα αλλα τετοια παραδειγματα, που αλλα εξυπηρετουν την λειτουργια των φαρμακευτικων (ποιος θα ξεχασει την παγκοσμια κινητοποιηση να σπρωξουν αδοκιμαστα εμβολια αξιας δισεκατομμυριων στην προσφατη γριππη Η1Ν1, μιας γριππης ΣΑΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΝΟΥΚΛΑ και που ευτυχως στην σοφη(!) ελληνικη κοινωνια επεσε στο κενο και βαλανε τα εμβολια τους εκει που ειναι η θεση τους...) και αλλα των κυβερνησεων..

αυτα κι αλλα τοσα.
που ομως δεν καταργουν την ευεργετικη λειτουργια της ιατρικης και της ερευνας και το γεγονος οτι εκατομυρια ανθρωποι ζουν μια λειτουργικη και καλης ποιοτητας ζωη χαρη σε αυτες.
ανεκαθεν οι μεγαλες ανακαλυψεις ειχαν δυο χρησεις. σκεφτειτε την ατομικη ενεργεια.
το οτι θα υπαρχει παντα ο καλοθελητης που θα προτιμησει μια χιροσιμα απο την προοδο της επιστημης, δεν αναιρει την ευεργετικη τους λειτουργια.

για τον αλκοολισμο, προσωπικα συμφωνω οτι δεν ειναι μια ασθενεια, αλλα μια επιλογη.
μια αυτοκαταστροφικη επιλογη ομως, οχι μια εναλλακτικη ζωης...
οπως επιλογη θα μπορουσε να ειναι η αυτοκτονια για καποιον.
χωρις να το θεωρω ασθενεια, δεν θεωρω οτι κατι που καποιος "μπορει να ζησει μαζι του". η το πετας, η σε παιρνει μαζι του. απλα πραγματα...

----------


## rex

Δεν υπάχουν κατά φαντασία ασθενείς.
Το να φαντάζεσαι ότι κάτι έχεις, δεν σε καθιστά ασθενή.
Το να λες δεν νιώθω καλά, γιατί όντως δεν νιώθεις καλά, δεν είναι φαντασία. Είναι μια πραγματικότητα που βιώνεις.
Αναφορικά με το αλκοόλ, το "κοινωνικά" δεκτό αντικαταθλιπτικό, ναι είναι επιλογή.
Επιλογή αγωγής σε μια ασθένεια.

----------


## ανεμος

> Φοβούνται ότι η ιατροποίηση έχει προχωρήσει πολύ και βλάπτει την κοινωνία, εμποδίζοντας μας να αποδεχθούμε ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι. Μας ενθαρρύνει να βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας σαν θύματα που αναζητούν θεραπεία και τα οποία υποφέρουν αιωνίως από διάφορες παθήσεις.


Φυσικα και σε ενα ακρως επιθετικο καπιταλιστικο συστημα η κερδοφορια ειναι ο στοχος.Τεινω να συμφωνησω με το παραπανω κομματι,γενικα υπάρχει μια ταση να στοχοποιουμε τις ιδιαιτεροτητες μας και να τις κατακρινουμε κατα καποιο τροπο ετσι ωστε να αποφευγουμε να παραδεχουμε οτι σαν ανθρωποι ειμαστε ατελεις,φθειρομαστε και καποια στιγμη πεθαινουμε.Το ολο συστημα βοηθαει σ αυτο.Κοινως η τελειομανεια μας μας οδηγει ουσιαστικα να αρνουμαστε τα αυτονοητα,τους φυσικους και συμπαντικους νομους.
Δεν ειμαι κατα της φαρμακοληψιας η της ιατρικης χρειαζονται ολα αλλα <<παν μετρο αριστον>>!!

----------

